# SATA II/300 Problem



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*I have to turn to the experts for this one! I have a Gateway (First Mistake) With x64 Vista. I have an Western Digital 500 GB SATA II/300 Hard Drive and a MCP61PM-GM AM2 mATX Motherbooard. My Problem is that the system came with VIsta 32 installed and Gateway refuses to give me the drivers for the x64 version of Vista for the Motherboard and Hard Drive so that the system recogniizes the drives as SATA. When Vista 64 installs the default CRAPPY Microsoft drivers the disk is only recognized as a "SCSCI Drive Device" Hardware: WDC WD50 00AAKS-22YGA for the Hard Drive and Gateway Motherboard with the above listed type. I need the drivers for Nvidia SATA IDE driver Version: 5.10.2600.0995. This is what is shipped with, however they are 32 bit and wont work. Anyone who can help me will get a Case of "Lemonade" in their Paypal Account...if they can save me from reverting back to 32 Bit.*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they don't list one
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=4006254R
try the bowse all downloads and see if you can bring anything up


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Please download PC Wizard from my sig and install it. THen go to file, save as and click ok, then save this text file and copy it into this thread. 

There is a slim chance that whoever made the motherboard (seems to be a nvidia chipset), will have vista drivers that you need.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Chipset driver (including SataIDE Driver) for Vista 64-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winvista64_15.01.html


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you both for the replies. I did download the file from enes and my drive still appears as a SCSI Drive in Device Manager. THe below is what I came up with in PC Wizard:

PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Microsoft
Organisation: Microsoft
User: Mercury 5
Operating System: Windows (TM) Vista Ultimate Professional 6.00.6001 Service Pack 1
Report Date: Monday 07 April 2008 at 05:00

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : ECS MCP61PM-GM

> Chipset : nVidia 6100V

> Processor : AMD Phenom 9500 @ 2200 MHz

> Physical Memory : 3072 MB

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 8500 GT

> Hard Disk : WDC (500 GB)

> Hard Disk : WD (80 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : Optiarc DVD RW AD-7203A ATA Device

> DVD-Rom Drive : HP DVD Writer 640c ATA Device

> Monitor Type : LA3040354310 AL2002W - 20 inches

> Operating System : Windows (TM) Vista Ultimate Professional 6.00.6001 Service Pack 1

> DirectX : Version 10.00

> Windows Performance Index : 4.8

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****

PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Microsoft
Organisation: Microsoft
User: Mercury 5
Operating System: Windows (TM) Vista Ultimate Professional 6.00.6001 Service Pack 1
Report Date: Monday 07 April 2008 at 05:03

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< Mainboard >>>

> Manufacturer : Gateway

>> General Information
Product : GT5674
Version : Unknow
Serial Number : CC783 510 02315
Unique ID : 00000000-00000000-08070605-04030201
SKU : Unspecified
Family : Unspecified
Start mode : Power Switch

> Mainboard : ECS MCP61PM-GM

>> General Information
Manufacturer : ECS
Product : MCP61PM-GM
Version : 2.1
Serial Number : OEM
Support MP : Yes, 4 CPU(s)
Version MPS : 1.4

>> Chassis Information
Manufacturer : Gateway
Type : Desktop
Version : Unknow
Serial Number : Unknow
Asset : Unknow

>> Sensor Information
Hardware Monitoring : ITE IT8726F

>> On-Board Device Information
Embedded Controller : Yes

>> Slots Information
Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 5.0v
Slot PCI : In Use (32-bit) 5.0v

>> External Connectors
Serial 16450 Compatible : DB-9 male
Serial 16450 Compatible : DB-9 male
Parallel ECP/EPP : DB25 female
Keyboard : PS/2
Mouse : PS/2

>> Internal Connectors
PRIMARY IDE : On Board IDE
SECONDARY IDE : On Board IDE
FDD : On Board Floppy
COM1 : 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
COM2 : 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
LPT1 : DB25 female
Keyboard : PS/2
PS/2 Mouse : PS/2

> Bios : Phoenix Technologies, LTD

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version : 6.00 PG
Date : 01/18/2008 (mm/dd/yyyy)
Address : 0x0 on 1024 KB
Copyright : Copyright (C) 2007, Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Motherboard ID : 01/18/2008-MCP61PM-GM-6A61KCDHC-00
OEM Signature : MCP61PM-GM v1.09G 01/18/2008
DMI Version : 2.4

>> Characteristics
Flashable : Yes
Socketed : Yes

>> Functionality
APM : Yes
ACPI : Yes
ESCD : No
PnP : Yes
PCI : Yes
ISA : Yes
AGP : No
USB : Yes
PCMCIA : No
Smart Battery : No

>> Boot Information
Selectable Boot : Yes
CD-ROM Boot : Yes
PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
I20 Boot : No
LS-120 Boot : Yes
1394 Boot : No
ATAPI ZIP Boot : Yes
Network Boot : Yes

> Chipset : nVidia 6100V

>> General Information
NorthBridge (SPP) : nVidia 6100V
NorthBridge : AMD K10 Bridge
SouthBridge (MCP) : nVidia MCP61

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : nVidia (Elitegroup Computer Sys)
Codename : C61
Revision : A3

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : AMD
Revision : 00
Bus Speed : 200.9 MHz
FSB Frequency : 1004.6 MHz
HyperTransport Clock : 1000 MHz
Upstream : 16-bit
Downstream : 16-bit
HTT max. Support : 2000 MHz
RAM max. Support : DDR2 (800 MHz)

>> Memory Information
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5400
Frequency : 334.9 MHz
DRAM/FSB Ratio : 5/3
Supported Channels : Dual (128-bit)
Activated Channels : Dual
ECC Diagnostic : No
CAS Latency (tCL) : 5 clocks
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 5 clocks
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 7 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 15 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : 21 clocks
Command Rate : 2 T
Shared Memory (video) : Yes

>> Physical Capabilities
Multi-Processor : No
128-bit RAM : Yes
ECC : Yes - Disabled
ChipKill ECC : Yes - Enabled
HTC : Yes
UnGanging Support : No
Multi VID Plane : Yes
DRAM Scrub Rate : Disabled
L3 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
L2 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
L1 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
Memory Frequency (max.) : 800 MHz

>> APIC Information
Version : 1.01
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler enabled : No

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : No
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : Hyper-Transport
PCI Support : Hyper-Transport

> Physical Memory : 3072 MB DDR2-SDRAM

>> General Information
A0 (RAS 0, RAS 1) : 1024 (Double Bank)
A1 (RAS 2, RAS 3) : 1024 (Double Bank)
A2 (RAS 4) : 512 (Single Bank)
A3 (RAS 6) : 512 (Single Bank)

>> Information SPD EEPROM (A0)
Manufacturer : Nanya Technology
Part Number : NT1GT64U8HB0BY-3C 
Serial Number : EE6AEC12
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) - [DDR2-666]
Format : Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3)
Size : 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
Manufacture : Week 5 of 2008
Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz
Min TRC : 12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (A1)
Manufacturer : Nanya Technology
Part Number : NT1GT64U8HB0BY-3C 
Serial Number : 926AEC14
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) - [DDR2-666]
Format : Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3)
Size : 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
Manufacture : Week 5 of 2008
Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz
Min TRC : 12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (A2)
Manufacturer : Nanya Technology
Part Number : NT512T64U88B0BY-3C
Serial Number : 44187814
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) - [DDR2-666]
Format : Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3)
Size : 512 MB (1 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
Manufacture : Week 5 of 2008
Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz
Min TRC : 12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (A3)
Manufacturer : Nanya Technology
Part Number : NT512T64U88B0BY-3C
Serial Number : E6C77819
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-5300 (333 MHz) - [DDR2-666]
Format : Regular UDIMM (133.35 x 3)
Size : 512 MB (1 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : SSTL 1.8v
Prefetch Buffer : 4-bit
Manufacture : Week 5 of 2008
Supported Frequencies : 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @333 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 15 clocks @333 MHz
Min TRC : 12 clocks @200 MHz, 16 clocks @266 MHz, 20 clocks @333 MHz

>> Memory Controller Information
Memory Controller : Standard, DIMM
Number of connectors : 4
Max. Module Size : 0 MB
Supported Speed : 70ns, 60ns, 50ns
Supported Voltages : 2.9v
Error Detection Method : 64-bit ECC
Error Correction Capability : None
Current/Supported Interleave : 1-way/1-way

> LPC bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Type : ISA - LPC
Device : nForce 430 (MCP61) LPC Bridge 
Revision : A2
Number of ISA Connectors : 0
Frequency : 8 MHz
Multiplier : 1/4x
DMA Speed : 4 MHz
Multiplier : 1/2x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : Yes
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : No

> PCI Bus : No

> Bus PCI-Express : Yes

>> PCI-Express Information
Number of connectors : 1

>> Bus PCI-Express
Device : nForce 430 (MCP61) PCIe bridge
Version : 1.0
Port : 0
Physical Slot : #0
Slot Populated : Yes
Link Width : x16 (max. x16)
Link Speed : 2.5 GB/s

>> Bus PCI-Express
Device : nForce 430 (MCP61) PCIe bridge
Version : 1.0
Port : 1
Physical Slot : #0
Slot Populated : No
Link Width : x1 (max. x1)
Link Speed : 2.5 GB/s

>> Bus PCI-Express
Device : nForce 430 (MCP61) PCIe bridge
Version : 1.0
Port : 2
Physical Slot : #0
Slot Populated : No
Link Width : x1 (max. x1)
Link Speed : 2.5 GB/s

>> Bus PCI-Express
Device : GeForce 8500 GT
Version : 1.0
Port : 0
Link Width : x16 (max. x16)
Link Speed : 2.5 GB/s

> USB Bus : Yes

>> Device Information
Device : nForce 430 (MCP61) USB Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : nForce 430 (MCP61) USB Controller
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI

>> Device Information
Device : uPD9210/72010xx USB Open Host Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
 Device : uPD9210/72010xx USB Open Host Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : uPD720100A/101 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI

> SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Device : nForce 430 (MCP61) SMBus
Revision : A2
Frequency : 16 KHz
Address #1 : 0x1C00
Address #2 : 0xF400

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : No
Bus Master Capable : No
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : Power Management Interface

> Bus HyperTransport : Yes

>> HyperTransport Host Information
Device : (Family 10h) Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron HyperTransport Technology Configuration
HyperTransport Clock : 1000 MHz
HyperTransport Frequency : 2000 MHz
Upstream : 16-bit
Downstream : 16-bit
Version : 3.00
Host : Yes

> Bus CardBus : No

> Bus FireWire : No

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

SATA drives being listed as SCSI in Device manager is normal with a lot of motherboards/chipsets - my mobo, for example.
I haven't experienced any problems with speed etc.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I found this http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/DownloadFile.aspx?catid=1&driverid=3393&areaid=1&LanID=9

here: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ilid=857&DetailName=Driver&MenuID=123&LanID=9


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Saturn_5: Thanks for the PM. Not many tweaking possibilities to see in the log - except:



> >> Boot Information
> Selectable Boot : Yes
> CD-ROM Boot : Yes
> PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
> ...


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

WOW! I cant believe you found this page. This looks like every driver I could ever want! Just on question? The one you selected, I am not sure what this one is for. Give me a little hint. Also, are all of these drivers relevant to my MOB. YOU ARE AWESOME!

TP


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Above reply meant for BIGFELLA, SORRY!


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Should I just update the driver throught the device manager with this particular driver!


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Also, if you could let me know which drivers on this page are one I can use with this MOB. You both have given me a good education!
TP


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The SATA/RAID driver in the nVidia package is newer.


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

The new one, is this in the one that you led me to yesterday from the NVIDIA page?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, if you extract the downloaded file with WinRar you'll find the driver files in \IDE\WinVista64.


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Enles,
I am assuming that by insatlling the pacakge, that these file are also installed?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, unless there's an option not to install them.
Use Windows search function to find them and check the versions.


----------



## saturn_5 (Apr 6, 2008)

In my BIOS I Have an option to ENABLE RAID on each channel. Thay are disabled. Is this the correct setting?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

saturn_5 said:


> WOW! I cant believe you found this page. This looks like every driver I could ever want! Just on question? The one you selected, I am not sure what this one is for. Give me a little hint. Also, are all of these drivers relevant to my MOB. YOU ARE AWESOME!
> 
> TP


should be a 64bit sata driver.


----------

